# [PCGH-Ratgeber] Controller-Test 2020 - Die besten Gamepads für den PC



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. Januar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Controller-Test 2020 - Die besten Gamepads für den PC*

						Obwohl die Maus und die Tastatur das bevorzugte Eingabegerät für das Gaming am PC sind, greifen viele Spieler für Action-Games oder Rennspiele zum Gamepad. Reicht hier ein Einsteigermodell oder brauchen Sie gar ein Luxus-Gamepad für 180 Euro? Kann man den Controller der Xbox One oder PS4 auch am PC nutzen? Unser Ratgeber beantwortet diese sowie weitere Fragen und zeigt Ihnen zusätzlich die Gamepads, die in unserem Controller-Test ausgezeichnet wurden.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Controller-Test 2020 - Die besten Gamepads für den PC*


----------

